
Turning Back the Clock – North Korea Creates Pyongyang Standard Time - aritraghosh007
http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/08/07/uk-northkorea-time-idUKKCN0QC04120150807
======
chiph
Most of the country runs on solar time anyway...

[http://www.zerohedge.com/sites/default/files/images/user5/im...](http://www.zerohedge.com/sites/default/files/images/user5/imageroot/2014/12/north%20korea%20night%20photo_0.jpg)

